# Chicken and Ribs



## nexpress (Jun 24, 2011)

I am going to cook chicken and ribs this weekend.  Should I put the chicken on the top rack and ribs under or vice versa.  Does it matter or is it a  personal preference thing?


----------



## venture (Jun 24, 2011)

Some people would tell you to put the chicken on the bottom.  They think chicken fat dripping is poison.

If you are smoking properly, all the fat will be at a safe temp.

Having said that, I would still put the chicken on the bottom.  I think pork fat on chicken tastes better than chicken fat on pork.  LOLOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## flash (Jun 24, 2011)

I always put poultry below any other type of meat.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 24, 2011)

Yep good advice


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 24, 2011)

Same here. Poultry on the bottom.


----------

